# ok... this guy has issues.. LOL



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

the look on this guys face is priceless. i tend to get very carried away with youtube. and i find really dumb things funny as heck...LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

LMFAOHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHAhahahahahahahahah


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

YouTube - Shane speaks in tongues


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i think im a fan lol he makes me feal good about me!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Me thinks he's a wee bit special!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I see even retards have computers! :rofl:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

ya.. i dont know if hes being serious... or if its just a big joke... he seems pretty dang serious... LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

thaim said:


> ya.. i dont know if hes being serious... or if its just a big joke... he seems pretty dang serious... LOL


Well don't post things like I did or you will get a pre-ban warning. Oh brother! 
People have no sense of humor anymore in this world.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

PMD stop mocking the staff.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> PMD stop mocking the staff.


I only mock when it is necessary! 
Stop showing a double standard then if you don't want a rebuttal!

plus im uptight because i dont get any...


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

hehe that guy was kind of a wiener anyways...=P


----------



## Recon (Nov 10, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I only mock when it is necessary!
> Stop showing a double standard then if you don't want a rebuttal!
> 
> plus im uptight because i dont get any...


StaffyDaddy,

The rules state:

No verbal abuse or attacks on members will be tolerated.

Why are you attacking someone that you apparently banned who can't defend themselves?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thats because you're no longer a member fool!


----------



## Executioner (Nov 10, 2009)

I am a fool and you don't even know how to block ISPs. Yes that makes me the fool! Blocking screen names is useless rookie! Just another mod who doesn't know RAM from a HDD. :stick:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

negative, I know how to do it. just don't have the powers yet. Get a life douche bag... we can go round all day


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

he sounded like a flock of geese lol......interesting oke:


----------

